# What does "bump" mean



## russellr2d2 (Aug 19, 2010)

I see this all the time here, where someone will post a message and it only says ... "bump" or "morning bump".

What does this mean????





Thank you,
Russell


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

It means the person is bumping the thread to the beginning of the list of threads (to gain more exposure and not be pushed back with all the old threads).


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

Bump


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Russell. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*
:wav:


----------

